# A Disabled Veteran Needs Your Help!



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello everyone. I am sorry I haven't been around much lately. I have moved, had knee surgery, and have just generally been really busy. But I need my fellow Outbackers help if anyone is able to help locally. I have a disabled, diabetic, wheelchair bound Navy vet who really needs some help.

This gentleman had his home catch on fire. He is really a victim of circumstance. The fire was caused by his son and girlfriend that were living upstairs in his home. They were cooking drugs, and this guy is wheelchair bound and never was able to get upstairs. When the fire started, his son took off and left him to fend for himself. He was rescued by a neighbor. His wife, who sided with her son, left him after the fire. This gentleman is now living in a motel room.

Being a Marine vet myself, when I heard this story I knew I needed to help. Myself, and some of the other Deputy Sheriff's that I work with investigated this and determined that this gentleman was indeed a victim. I immediately called the motel, and paid for some more nights of stay for him as the Red Cross had only paid through Tues. Then I began calling local businesses. I have gotten all of the construction materials donated, as well as contractors to donate their time. The City of Kalamazoo has agreed to give us free construction permits as well.

My question is this. Is there anyone else in this area (Kalamazoo MI) that would be willing to help in any form? Specifically, I need help in finding a place for him to stay. His motel room is small, and he spends his whole day sitting in his wheelchair. His legs are swollen so much that they are bigger than my thighs. At the very least, I need to find him a recliner so that he can elevate his legs. I would like to get him into an assisted living so that he can get some help attending to his medical needs. It will be a month or two until we get his house repaired. Does anyone have any ideas where I can look for assistance on this. I really have no idea other than the Red Cross.

Also, while it has been mostly local companies that have donated, there is one national company that has really stepped up. I want to make everyone aware of how much they have done. HOME DEPOT has told me to make a list of construction materials that I need, and to bring it to them, and they will give whatever is on that list. I was amazed. If you have the opportunity, please show them how much this is appreciated by giving them your business.

I would appreciate any ideas or help that my fellow Outbackers could give, even if it is just keeping this gentleman in you prayers. If you have any ideas you don't want to post here, please feel free to IM me.

Thank you,
Bill


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Contact the Battle Creek VA Medical Center at (269) 966-5600. They provide primary care, specialty care, extended care and social support services for veterans in the western and lower peninsula of Michigan.

After listening to their menu options, I'd recommend you press "Zero" and ask to speak to a social services officer. State that you are intervening for a veteran who is HOMELESS - living in a motel room due to loss of his house. State your assessment of his ability to conduct "Activities of Daily Living" -- daily functions such as dressing, bathing, preparing meals -- on his own. He may be eligible for intake to an assisted living facility at Battle Creek VAMC. He may already have a case manager assigned, if he's received care at the Battle Creek VA in the past.

Thank you for watching out for this vet. Based on his personal and family circumstances, this veteran is very lucky to have a friend such as you.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you for that information! I guess I forgot to put in the original post that I do have one of our Reserve Deputy's that has been in contact with the VA, as well as the DAV, and the Marine Corp League. I will pass on that information to him. My mind is kind of spent right now. I have dealt with so many different people today regarding this, it is hard to keep track of. I have put together an Excel spreadsheet to keep track of it all. I will add this to it.

Thank you









Bill


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Being a recently (70 days ago) retired Army JAG officer I will tell you that there are a tremendous amount of organizations that will assist this man and it looks like you are contacting the right ones. The State VA offices are your best start. I would also see if there are any Military bases near you -- these bases are normally staffed with experts that can assist the VET. I know that I worked many cases involving VETS and saw first hand that the local military base VET associations really knew exactly how to take care of problems these folks were having.

One think that you need to make sure of is that his wife and kids are not getting access to his monthly VA or DAV check. If so - he needs to stop this ASAP. I am assuming that he did not have Homeowners Insurance... otherwise they should be putting him up until his house can get rebuilt.

But with that said -- you will have to make a tremendous amount of phone calls to reach to right person ... if the Gentleman was in Texas I could direct you to the exact person, but being in Michigan I don't have a POC for you to contact.

But with that said -- Michigan -- of all states with as much Navy as they have -- must have a giant DAV or VA facility for you to get the ball rolling by calling. Also calling the Senator's office from your State and quickly telling them the story (leave out the drug stuff - legal reasons) they should be able to give you the right number -- every Senator has a VA or Military Liaison attached to them for just these matters --

Plus as a vet and a DAV, he should, once again depending on your state, have access to medical facilities and temporary lodging facilities until a DAV or VA social worker can get everything figured out.

BUT -- There is NOT a short term solution to this problem - meaning -- its not like he is going to get back on his feet, get a job, buy a new house and move on with life ... his situation will unfortunately never change -- and that's why the VA -- who are experts at finding all the appropriate resources needs to get into the picture ASAP.

Personally - I would work with the local VA or State VA offices before getting the Fed VA involved.

Drop me a note if you need more help.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Make sure he contacts a local Legion, especially if he is a member. They may be able to provide some assistance.

Get to the Legion and have him get in contact with the Service Officer. The Service Officer is a person that is familiar with the VA, VA Hospital and programs. He or she can also assist with claims and getting appointments if necessary.

We run into this sort of thing time to time. It is a huge weight lifted from a person in need when they get in contact with the right people. If there is not a Legion in the area a local VFW may be of assistance as well.

If I can provide any assistance please let me know.

Eric J. Gregg
Senior Vice Commander
R.A. Mitchell American Legion Post 51
[email protected]


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ditto the local VFW and or American Legion. They can be of great assistance. Also you might contact the local U.S. Representative and Congressman in the area. If they want to help, they have plenty of contacts to call upon.

Good Luck, Glenn


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Bill, so sorry to hear about your friend - prayers coming your way!


----------

